# Best bang for your buck trail cams



## jk3hunter (Dec 29, 2010)

Just wondering what you guys use for trail cameras? and are there any decent ones under a hundred bucks?


----------



## bobt (Oct 1, 2008)

We like the moultrie cameras, the battery's last for months and they take great pics. we have the d 50 or 55 models you can pick them up on ebay for $50.00. just got a new d-55 irxt for my birthday have not had it out yet, i think they paid $99.00 for it.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

+1 for moultree I have 3 of the game spy infrared camera's. Really just about any camera will take a good picture these days, you want to look for the features, I like the infrared flash, seems to give good illumination, also the ability to take video.


----------



## spar (Feb 19, 2011)

Spend a little more and get a moultrie m-80 ($120ish) you wont be disappointed... sold all my high dollar cuddebacks and bought these... happy hunting


----------



## questor (Oct 4, 2011)

Just purchased from Amazon (no tax and shipping charge) "Moultrie Game Spy D55-IRXT Infrared Flash Camera" for $108.99

Product Features:

Infrared night pictures, 5 seconds between multi-shots, 2 video resolution, SD memory card slot-16GB

Infrared night video clips, easy-to-operate LCD menu-driven display, multi-shot pictures

Display showing battery life remaining, pictures taken, delay timer, 3 picture resolutions

IR aim for quick and precise camera setup, picture delay, set 15 seconds, 30 seconds and 60 minutes

Operates on 6 C-cell batteries with an external port. supports 16-GB SD memory card 1 year warranty


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

spar said:


> Spend a little more and get a moultrie m-80 ($120ish) you wont be disappointed... sold all my high dollar cuddebacks and bought these... happy hunting


I agree. Have a couple and they work great. Real good night and daytime pictures. I would recommend for the price ( like mentioned roughly 120). If you want any sample pics let me know.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

I have 2 Wildgame Innovations Micro 4 Reds. At under $100 each, they put out nice pictures and also have a video option and tons of settings to match your wants/needs. They last long on 8 AA batteries (a month+ from November - January) and get 400 pictures per 2 GB Card. They keep date time, and moon phase for you as well. They have expanded the series to Micro 6 and 8 MP models this year, for an incremental jump in price. Highly recommend and very satisfied.

I find that if you're starting out in bowhunting, Wildgame Innovations makes good products for reasonable prices. I like their rangefinder. It is good for shooting target and for getting reads from your stand on distances.


----------



## questor (Oct 4, 2011)

Do you use some type of overhead cover to protect the lens from blowing snow? Or how do you ensure the lens doesn't get covered with snow?


----------



## ReginaKing (Aug 23, 2012)

It is really important to choose spy cams that are easily for you to manage. Make sure that the setting of your hidden cams are secure and could capture the whole setting.

Locksmith Naperville


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

I tried out some Wildgame Innovations IR4c cams this year. Very surprised at quality, both night/day, and battery.

Batteries lasted from July to November on most (they take 4 C's). I think I only paid around $70-$80 for each camera. Worth every penny if your looking to get quantity in your trail camera boat, instead of quality. But quality is actually pretty good with these. If I can find them for that price again, I think I'd but a couple more.

We've run everywhere from Moultrie D-40, D50, M-80 to Cuddeback Capture 3.0, Excite to Primos 35, 46, Stealth Cams to WGI

Hard to beat the picture quality of the Cuddebacks, battery life is OK on them at best. Always liked the Moultries, Primos 35 is the best Primos cam, and the WGI I am extremely impressed. Stealth Cams I got are crap.

I've always liked quantity vs quality. Some work out, some not so much.


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

do any of you notice animals shying away from the glow of the (red light) in night time photos/videos? i have two wildgame cameras that take videos and sometimes i notice animals shying away from the red light.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

I never use the video settings on any cameras. Would take too long for me to go through all of them by the time I check all cameras. Never noticed any problems with the IR with pictures though. I think it's fine. I also never noticed deer spooking from the flash on cameras.....and I've gotten some really good deer on cameras, that come back day after day to same flash/ir cameras.


----------



## CheapHunter (Sep 24, 2003)

Ill put a vote in for the Moultrie D-55s , I have 4 and they all work great. I have heard of SD card incompatibility on some, but so far I have not had a problem.


----------

